# m2npv-vm problems?



## Boneface (Aug 20, 2006)

ok so i have this board and so far since ive upgraded to am2 its been nothing but problems...1 after another....at first it was a sound thing,now i cant install the drivers for the onboard sound...nowi cant get on the net always with the internet explorer has ancountered a problem and sometimes i cant even get into programs that are on my computer like control panel and sihat like that...since ive upgraded its been nothing but problem after problem...is there anyone out there that can help me at all...im about to toss it all out my window...lol...or go back and tell them to take it all back and give me the s939 shit i wanted originaly when i went in(they were the ones to convince me to get what i got)..so anyway any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


Boneface


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

whoever advised you to get your current mobo, their morons. all you can try is reset your cmos and flash it with the latest bios, and possibly format to clean any ghosting etc up, apart from that...nothin more u can really do.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> whoever advised you to get your current mobo, their morons. all you can try is reset your cmos and flash it with the latest bios, and possibly format to clean any ghosting etc up, apart from that...nothin more u can really do.




ive done it all....reformatted at least 6 times since friday night and flashed to latest...after tonight if i get it all set up and i cant run bf2 anymore im going in there tomorrow telling them i want the 939shit i wanted in the first place...internet explorer is messed up i managed to get firefox of the gf s computer and it runs...any ideas why it doesnt work? thanks


----------



## Tomlo (Aug 22, 2006)

I have that same exact motherboard and custom built my computer and I have to tell you that this thing is a DREAM...

Ive worked on hundreds of computers and this has to be the easiest and most rock solid stable one I have ever seen. Whoever built your computer is probally retarded and I can tell you with 99% certinty that they choose the wrong ram...

All AM2 motherboards walk a fine line at this point as to what ram can be used in it, as most DDR2 is specifically made for intel based processors. I did my homework and choose a 1GB stick of G.SKILL DDR2 800.

Id recomend first looking into the ram that is in it and look online at what voltage settings it needs, many brands like OCZ need 2.1v but defaults in the SPD to 1.8v causing crashes and such so make sure that the memory voltage is right, If you still cant fix it after changing the voltage then buy some ram that is sure to work and I obviously recomend G.SKILL...

You can buy a s939 but at this time I wouldnt recomend it as it will be more expensive and DDR2 will be the standard for then next several years. Another thing worth mentioning is AM2 motherboards are accually forwards compatible with the future AM3 processors.

Trust me this motherboard is awsome just a bad pick on the ram, even the onboard video kicks ass running counter-strike source at max settings at 60FPS!!!


----------



## soccermanic (Aug 28, 2006)

Guys, I have the same problem with AM2 board but different rams from yours. The problem that you are facing is the chipset problem, quite a lot of DDR2 rams are incompatible with AM2 chipset, I got mine changed and it works ok but not 100% ok

Every 3-4 hrs, I need to reboot my PC once some strange thumping sound appears. I still can't figure out what the exact problem is but I just need a reboot and it will last me another 3-4 hrs. It's very annoying and I don't what to do.

Having spent certain amount on a new PC (4G ram, new graphics card, new display card, new harddisks, new board, new cpu), I didn't expect to end up like this. 

If I can't get it fixed within the next few days, I might have to get a intel board and a core 2 duo cpu, it sad for me (my $$$) but it's even worse for AMD cos now a lot of ppl know there's problem with the new chipset.


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 28, 2006)

any board that is nforce 570sli or below will probably have quite a few problems, ASUS boards on AM2, well my mind is stuck on 'they suck'.  Only decent board i've used for AM2 is the ECS KA3 MVP.  Only other decent board i'd ever touch for AM2 are 590 based....


----------



## Tomlo (Aug 28, 2006)

Ya the problem that AM2 has with Ram, is the rams fault. AMD shortly before the launch of AM2 sent CD's to RAM manufacturers on how to "format" it to work correctly with AM2, and a large number of DDR2 floating around the web and in stores are pre-"AM2 Format". Basically if you dont buy ram that was made before the AM2 update then you will never have a problem... 

I dont see how people can be so lazy as to not read a manual, theres always a nice two pages named QVL. Its full of ram that can be used in it, amazing...

AM2 boards do NOT have problems, its the ram companies that were not getting their act together but it shouldnt be a problem much longer.


AM2 is the best bang for buck at the moment, as socket 939's are constantly going up in price since they are no longer made and are a little weaker, and intels still riding out their 65mn wave as long as it can.




And Yuck an ECS board...
I have had one once, Fried 3 processors randomly. The absolute worst motherboard company you could ever deal with. I also have yet to see an ecs board that allows voltage adjustments either. If you still think they are good then wait half a year, you always get what you pay for.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 28, 2006)

I had figured it was the ram in the first place but really it is better that i went 939 for the simple fact that i only had onboard vid on that board and by switching to 939 i was able to afford a card also...ill just wait till i can get a seperate vid card before i go back to am2...need good card to match on GRAW


----------



## Tomlo (Aug 28, 2006)

Theres only a 5-10% performance gain on AM2 so far so theirs no real loss aside for a better upgrade path. Im running its onboard right now and its impressive for an IGP but just finished saving for a 7600gs/gt and will grab one this week.


----------



## will1234 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been beating on this board for just over two weeks.  Multiple power supplies, three types of RAM (all from the QVL, 533, 665, 800) so saying they can't believe some people just don't read the manual may be true in some cases, but not all.  All I have been able to get out of this board is getting the CPU fan to spin.  As far as fans go, it spins real nice.  There are so many people around having trouble with this board (for whatever reason) but it seems that no one has ever made a declaration that there may be a peoblem with it.  ESPECIALLY ASUS.  Even after openning three tickets about it.  The number of problems being posted about all over every related system forum is impossible to ignore.  My only question at this point is do I scratch off on the board as I drive back and forth over it with my car or just roll.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 9, 2006)

There are a lot of porblems with that specific Asus board. I would read reviews first, then buy.


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

Tomlo said:


> Ya the problem that AM2 has with Ram, is the rams fault. AMD shortly before the launch of AM2 sent CD's to RAM manufacturers on how to "format" it to work correctly with AM2, and a large number of DDR2 floating around the web and in stores are pre-"AM2 Format". Basically if you dont buy ram that was made before the AM2 update then you will never have a problem...
> 
> I dont see how people can be so lazy as to not read a manual, theres always a nice two pages named QVL. Its full of ram that can be used in it, amazing...
> *AM2 boards do NOT have problems, its the ram companies that were not getting their act together but it shouldnt be a problem much longer.*



The problem is with ram sometimes, but not on most ASUS boards, the problem is the mobo manufacturer (ASUS) only putted 1.95vdimm as max, when most ddr2 800 run above that, the m2n-e SLI has a max vdimm of 2.5v and the boards are almost indentically (except the Sli)
i use g. skill on my m2n-e that is said to be imcompatible with AMD and they work just fine, and they overclock pretty well too, DDR2 533@743.2mhz at the stock timmings (4-4-4-12) and at 1.95vdimm, if the board had more vdimm it will be a good mobo
this board (m2n-e) also has a lot of BIOS problems related to boot

btw boneface, i warned you not to get that board, and i was correct

AM2+ASUS =sh..t (excpet the nforce 590 chipsets)

Resuming: it is a mobo problem


----------



## Tomlo (Sep 9, 2006)

lol...

Ya we all have something that just always seems to piss us off.

Well I can help you.

First why would you use multiple powersupplys. If the fans spin then thats not the problem, try it on another computer to verify. As long as the powersupply is over 200watt and has a20+4  or 24 pin plug it will work.

Second why would you buy more than one type of ram from the QVL. If the ram doent work in this motherboard it either be unstable or cause crashes. If it doesnt even POST then you will get a nice beep code, 1 long 2 short. Im assuming your not getting any beep codes so the ram is fine.

Obviously the problem is one of the folowing four:

1. The motherboard arrived DOA, It happens to all of us.
2. The Processor arrived DOA, Been there.
3. The motherboard is grounded, try it on a non-conductive surface to verify.
4. You assembled the computer incorrectly.

Somehow you completely missed the obvious, Is this your first build?

As for so many people having trouble with it, its a big world. If you type any motherboard model into google you will get a large number of people that have problems with it. Then again their is always a larger number that are happy with their products.

AM2 is a very new platform and needs time to be broken in, until then it should only be used by enthusuasts.


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

the boot problem was just a matter of doing a decent BIOS, it's not that hard for such a big company like ASUS, other brands with the same chpset have done good mobo's, why they shouldn't, the vdimm is the same problem, it can be easily fixed

and why is everybody on the ASUS forum with m2n-e (and other boards) complaining?


----------



## Tomlo (Sep 9, 2006)

pt said:


> the boot problem was just a matter of doing a decent BIOS, it's not that hard for such a big company like ASUS, other brands with the same chpset have done good mobo's, why they shouldn't, the vdimm is the same problem, it can be easily fixed
> 
> and why is everybody on the ASUS forum with m2n-e (and other boards) complaining?



Like I said before the problem with the ram is the ram manufacturers fault. Will1234 is not having problems with ram although he seems to think so. 

Keep in mind that AM2 is young, this chipset was originally made for socket 939 and somethings cant be fixed with a newer BIOS. Anything new shouldnt be touched by average people and If you think that these problems are specific to ASUS that is false, all AM2 boards dont have the compatiblity that people expect expecially ones based on this chipset.


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

Tomlo said:


> Like I said before the problem with the ram is the ram manufacturers fault. Will1234 is not having problems with ram although he seems to think so.
> 
> Keep in mind that AM2 is young, this chipset was originally made for socket 939 and somethings cant be fixed with a newer BIOS. Anything new shouldnt be touched by average people and If you think that these problems are specific to ASUS that is false, all AM2 boards dont have the compatiblity that people expect expecially ones based on this chipset.



Do you have a  M2N-E or any board that has problems?, just try it then talk, it has BIOS problems and low voltages, not RAM problems, it's just that the ram isn't receive enough voltage, grab a MSI or a DFI with the same chipset and you will know the diference


----------



## Boneface (Sep 9, 2006)

i only used the 5xx ram and it was still doing it which was rated at 1.8 for the volts and the problems were still there...but hey u never know unless u try them out...now ill just wait till i can afford a much better am2 board with sli so i can get another 7600gt and run sli...all in all im not bothered by this. when i up grade my gf will get my s939 board and 3800 cpu


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

Boneface said:


> i only used the 5xx ram and it was still doing it which was rated at 1.8 for the volts and the problems were still there...but hey u never know unless u try them out...now ill just wait till i can afford a much better am2 board with sli so i can get another 7600gt and run sli...all in all im not bothered by this. when i up grade my gf will get my s939 board and 3800 cpu



if i were you i would not go with asus this time, except the nforce 590 chipsets


----------



## Tomlo (Sep 9, 2006)

This motherboard doesnt limit the ram to 1.9v, thats just either a myth or maybe an eariler version did.


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

Tomlo said:


> This motherboard doesnt limit the ram to 1.9v, thats just either a myth or maybe an eariler version did.



on the M2N-E the max vdimm is 1.95, how much is in that one?


----------



## Boneface (Sep 9, 2006)

i know on the regular one it was 1.9


----------



## Tomlo (Sep 9, 2006)

I dont know what the max is but ive had it set at 2.1v before when I had an OCZ stick in, I think its just the earlier models that have this votage cap.


----------



## luxonis (Nov 18, 2006)

*Help : boot for 5 seconds !*

Hello everybody.

I'm having problems with my new computer :

- MB : Asus M2NPV-VM
- CPU: AMD A64 X2 3800+
- Case and PSU: ASUS TA-551 with PSU ATX 2.0 350 W
- LCD : LCD Hyundai 19"
- HD : Maxtor 250 Go SATA 2
- DVD : Pioneer DVR-111
- Memory: Corsair Value Select 2 x 512 Mb PC4200 (DDR2 533 Mhz)
- Video: On-board
- Sound: On-board

I've only connected the CPU/Heatsink, Memory, the 24pin power connector, the 4-pin 12V connector, the fan connecters to the heatsink and PSU and the power switch. The Green light on the motherboard is lit up when I attach the mains cable. However, when I power up the system I get about 5 seconds worth of fan whirring (both CPU fan and Power supply fan) before the system powers off again by itself. I have tried this both inside the case and with the motherboard on a flat surface - but it doesn't make a difference.

I suspect the problem lies with the PSU, but can it be if the motherboard light is on and the fans whirre ? So I test with another PSU (ATX 1.2 Enermax 300 W) but it doesn't change anything. I test with another CPU (the same model).

I know some of you have had similar problems with other ASUS motherboards and that the problem has mainly been down to memory incompatibility, but could this be the same solution for me ? (I always thought that if there was a memory problem, that I would get beeped at ...and at this point, I wish I was being beeped - at least I would know its alive then!)

Please help if you can as I am running out of ideas to fix this !


----------



## Tomlo (Nov 21, 2006)

Your memory is 1.8v so it should be fine and since you have tried without the case its probally not grounding. The only other conclusion I can come to is the powersupplys you are using, I looked up your case and psu. 

The psu has cheap written all over it, its really 288w with 15Amps on the 12v line.

Please verify that this is yours, by the way the PSU is not made by ASUS:

http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/productimage/11-173-021-12.JPG

You can slip away with 15A with the AM2 single cores but I highly doubt you can run any Athlon 64 X2 on that.

However enermax is a decent company, but as far as I can tell Enermax does not make any 300w powersuppys, I see 270w and a 320w but im not sure if they could handle it.

Anyway a bad processor/RAM/motherboard causes the computer to just sit there with spinning fans and light running, it does not shut off.

The only times a computer starts and shuts off is when the motherboard is grounded or the psu is too weak, test all your parts in other computers just to makes sure and in the future dont expect much from PSU's that come with cases.


----------



## luxonis (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello Tomlo,

thank you for your advices. Effectively, it is the right PSU that is shown on the picture. So, I think I'm gonna buy a real PSU (it means not a noname PSU) to test if that is the problem, before sending the mobo to Asus. What PSU would you recommand me ? I won't pay more than 50 € for, because I have a budget to respect.

What about this one : LC Power 420 W (35 €)

About the Enermax PSU, I checked, it is about 22 A on the 12 volts and total power 300 W, maybe it's not enough ?*!

Many thanks for your help, I hope that's only a question of PSU.


----------



## Tomlo (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you plugging in the 4-pin 12v line for the cpu, If your psus are older than they may not have one at all, you need that 4pin 12v for any new CPU's.

Without RAM and the CPU in the motherboard does it still shut off after a few seconds?

If it does then their is either something wrong with the PSU or motherboard, try the both PSU's just incase, if neither of them work (outside of the case) with nothing but the motherboard then just take the motherboard back, the lights should light and the fans should spin until YOU turn it off.

Make sure the PSU's work in other pc's also.

If it keeps spinning without the cpu and ram then buy a new psu and if it still doesnt work you could always take back the motherboard for another...

Anyway 400-450watts its what you will need, I would recomend 25A on the 12v line(s).

Do not buy that LC powersupply, they are known to use cheap parts.

Good Brands:
Fortron
Sparkle
Antec
Enermax
Zalman
Tagan
Seasonic
Zippy/Emacs
PC Power and Cooling

Remember watts does not really matter at all just how many amps are on the 12v line(s), you can tell a good psu from a cheap one usually just by lifting them up (Heavier = Better), also alot of companies like to trick you by having similar names.


----------



## luxonis (Nov 23, 2006)

Hiho Tomlo,

- I'm right plugging in the 4-pin 12v line for the cpu. (it is an ATX 2.0 for the Bestec PSU, but the Enemax PSU is 1.2, so no 4-pin 12v line)
- Without the RAM and CPU the light of the mobo is lit, the fan's PSU spin and it's not shutting down after a few seconds.

- I've bought a new mobo (Abit NF-M2 nView) and I have a similar problem (not exactly the same), I explain myself :

> This time, I got a black screen but it doesn't shut down, but I can't do anything ... (no post)
My configuration is the same (excepted the mobo) :
- Abit NF-M2 nView (NForce 430)
- CPU: AMD A64 X2 3800+
- Case and PSU: ASUS TA-551 with PSU : Bestec ATX 2.0 300Watts 18Ampères on 12Volts (max total power 350 W)
- LCD : LCD Hyundai 19" (VGA & DVI)
- HD : Maxtor 250 Go SATA 2
- DVD : Pioneer DVR-111 (IDE)
- Memory: Corsair Value Select 2 x 512 Mb PC4200 (DDR2 533 Mhz)
- Video: 6150 - On-board (VGA & DVI)
- Sound: On-board (7.1)

I've checked the RAM (1 module plugged), the CPU (I test with 2 CPUs A64 X2 3800+), there "No Signal" message on the screen. I have no speaker on the mobo so I don't know more about beeps. The LCD screen have been tested on another PC, but is it possible that the LCD 19" is not supported by the mobo at the post, it is plugged on the VGA of the mobo to VGA of the screen.

I'm bored ... So I'm gonna buy a new PSU at least. I've read test about the LC PSU that shows good results, if you were me you should advice me to buy a PSU that trusts ?


----------



## Tomlo (Nov 25, 2006)

Your Monitor should work with really any pc, just use the VGA until you can get the computer started and drivers and such before using the DVI.

Once again it is your PSU, you need one with the 12v line, that enermax without the 12v line would likely be stong enough but lacks the plug. 

I dont know any european shops or even the currencys conversion rates so I cant pick a good psu for you in your buget. I have personally never tried LC psu's before so I cant say they are bad from experience but I have heard complaints.

Here is a very good guide for finding a good powersupply in your price range, it also contains a list of companys with poor products:

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=792566

Anyway I hope you didnt buy your parts online, I have been torrmented by restocking fees a few times too many myself...


----------



## luxonis (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Tomlo,

I've bought a good PSU (Xilence 550 W 31 A on 12 V) I plug it on the Asus and it doesn't change anything.

I plug the PSU on my ABIT NF-M2-NView Mobo and it works, I got bios, I got post, I got screen.

! Problem ! I wanted to mount the mobo (the abit) in the case and when I plugged the front Switch Power Boutton (2 pin) I made an error because I plug it on the Reset Boutton. I didn't see my mistake in a first time, I tried to start the PC and it make a "bzzzzzz" sound near the CPU, so I check my cables and I see that I have made error on the plugs. Now, I have no bios, no post, no screen. I tried a clear CMOS, but it doesn't work. On the manual it is written that "Please pay attention when connecting these headers. A wrong orientation will only cause the LED not lighting, but a wrong connection of the switches could cause system malfunction."

So, is my mobo dead ? (the ABIT one)


----------



## Tomlo (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, a button is a button it doesnt matter if you set the reset button as the power, I have never seen any major problems hooking the front panel connectors incorrectly before. 

Im 99.9% certin your abit mobo is dead, that "bzzzz" sound from near the cpu is definately comming from one of the electrolytic capacitors near the cpu socket.

They look like these:
http://www.allproducts.com.tw/manufacture1/chinsan/rb.jpg

Look to see if any of yours are blown or leaking, If any of them are bad then its very likely that your motherboard is trash.

Companies like to stick those huge capacitors right next to the cpu socket, and very often people smack them when installing the heatsink/fan to the cpu causing damage it, either you smacked a capacitor when installing it into the case or your grounded your motherboard on the case causing damage.

Check all the rest of your components in something else, If a capacitor did blow then there is a very good chance that your processor and ram are shot also...


----------



## luxonis (Nov 30, 2006)

It could be what is writtent on the manual ?

"Please pay attention when connecting these headers. A wrong orientation will only cause the LED not lighting, but a wrong connection of the switches could cause system malfunction."

I hope so, because I didn't break the capacitor, it's only since I switch power button on something else that power pin that it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Tomlo (Dec 2, 2006)

What exactly happens when you start your pc up, after attaching the switches/leds correctly?


----------



## luxonis (Dec 8, 2006)

Hiho,

I bought the same mobo, and now it works ! (good revision of the bios, so support of the CPU)
But I can't install the audio drivers, can you help me ?


----------



## Tomlo (Dec 9, 2006)

I cant read what the message says but usually drivers off cd's are old and outdated. Go to the asus website and look for the newest drivers for your operating system.


----------



## luxonis (Dec 10, 2006)

Huhu, it's in French  

So I found the solution on the ASUS Forum : in fact you need to use the KB88... patch of Microsoft.

I post the solution here : http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...nguage=en-us&page=1&board_id=1&model=M2NPV-VM

Many thanks, all's working now.


----------

